# are you helped by ordering accessories through Cutter?



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Greetings, Jon!

Congratulations on paying your baby off!

I want to order some accessories for 'Karl' - a pair of sheepskin seat covers, a sunvisor and a trunk mat. Crevier doesn't have a lot of accessories, and I saw that your website does.

Would you get credit/props/kudos/whatever if I ordered these from Cutter, and mentioned you? I figure every little bit helps!

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You know, we do have some pretty significant savings
on some pretty cool stuff available vis-a-vis our
Internet Parts Program. The reward for me personally
is both subjective and intrisic, pertaining specifically to
the satisfaction received through altruism...


----------

